# urgent rescue help needed for cat and six x 10 day old kittens



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

urgent help is needed for my neighbours cat. to be honest she really annoys me and doesn't deserve animals. she has a cat who is 16 months old and has 6 x 10 day old kittens. she does not want them and wants them gone asap. this is her second litter this year. does anyone know of a rescue who would take all of these poor little cats/kittens. i would have taken them but i have a cat that was dumped with her kittens and is heavily pregnant again so i really do not have room for them - i have 10 other cats too. i really feel these need to be out of the house asap.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

can anyone help? please


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i assume she doesnt want to the mum either have you tried the local rescues, if so and to no avail, please keep on at them. i know they have waiting lists but you just have to be a nuisance if you see what i mean


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> i assume she doesnt want to the mum either have you tried the local rescues, if so and to no avail, please keep on at them. i know they have waiting lists but you just have to be a nuisance if you see what i mean


she doesn't want any of them. mom or kittens. i have a few rescues still to try and i have been told to go to the vets with them and say i found them. i will have to try that if no success anywhere else


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just terrible! Have you tried contacting Kelly Joy on this forum?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Just terrible! Have you tried contacting Kelly Joy on this forum?


i did think about doing that - she helped organise transport for a persian cat last year for me. the owner had died and i took her in, but she hated being with my cats and would search the house to attack them. she went to patsy at northampton and found a lovely home as an only cat. i think i'll message her and see what she thinks. thanks for that


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just contacted kelly joy. hopefully i will be able to get her out of this house and to someone who cares.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

how about bsh lover on here she takes in mum cats and kittens you will fine her in breeding section


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i hope the poor girl and her kittens have found a rescue home by now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> how about bsh lover on here she takes in mum cats and kittens you will fine her in breeding section


i never thought of that. i'll contact her too just in case. thanks


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> how about bsh lover on here she takes in mum cats and kittens you will fine her in breeding section


thanks for that. i've just sent her a message. hopefully i will find her somewhere soon. do you know where she is based so that i know how far away from me she is.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

I have replied to you hun, If transport to me is possible then i will take them in for you.. well ya neighbour too


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Hoping things work out. I would offer transport, if I was in the country.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

BshLover84 said:


> I have replied to you hun, If transport to me is possible then i will take them in for you.. well ya neighbour too


i've just sent you a message. thankyou so much. i just want to get them out of there asap. i'm going to see if kelly joy can organise transport for them - she helped me last year so fingers crossed she will be able to help this time too. once again, thankyou so much, sally


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

no probs at all hun.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm still trying to find a way of getting luci and her kittens to safety. i have no way of getting them to southampton from wolverhampton to be with 'bshlover'. if anyone else can help with a place for them or transport i would really appreciate it. i really want to get them away from the situation they are in at the moment asap.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i just wanted to say a big thankyou to everyone who tried to help with luci and her 6 kittens. i have managed to get her a place with warwickshire cats protection league and they have collected her today. it was really upsetting seeing her go even though she wasn't mine. but at least she is going to be looked after now and be rehomed when the time is right for her:thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Its really kind thing you did for them.I dont know how some people can be so heartless i mean why were 10 day old kittens a burden? they cant do much at that age,plus its not mum cats fault she was allowed to get pregnant:mad2:

Anyhow :thumbup: to you.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Glad they have found somewhere, well done you!


----------

